# SBE II Saftey Cuts Finger



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

My SBE II cuts my finger when firing 3" and 3-1/2" shells. Does anyone know if you can replace the stock saftey button with one from a M2 or an aftermarket one?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you sure it's the safety? My brother's SBEII cut him, but it was at the point where the receiver meets the stock. Apparently it was sharp there. He ended up sanding it down and no longer has any more problems.


----------



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks... You may be right I just assumed it was the saftey.


----------

